# Audi's font?



## lazlow (Oct 8, 2004)

I was wondering if there was any place you could download the Audi font. I'd like to use it on a signature that I am making for another forum. If anyone could help that'd be awesome.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi's font? (lazlow)*

You can get the quattro font, originally made by Dutch Audi enthusiast Tom Nas. Just do a google search for "qtype font" and you'll eventually find it.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Audi's font? (lazlow)*

Download:
http://www.fontfont.com/downloads/QType-WinPS.zip


----------

